# Tree ID



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

At least I believe its off a tree. Can't say for certain since I found it on the ground.

To me it looks like some sort of like a maple but it doesn't match any in my field guide. Thinking it could be non native? 

Any one have any ideas?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## BirdyGSP (Aug 21, 2010)

Sweet gum


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks more like Acer truncatum than sweetgum. Could be a cultivar of red maple.


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya could be from any where, I found it in a city park surrounded by neighborhoods.


----------

